# Tedder ?’s



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Thinking about adding a Tedder to help drying.Might be adding a lot of grass acres this yr so...
Anyhow run a 15' mo/co and would want to cover 2 swaths.I can male the windrow from 3'-10' So should I have a Tedder that covers the 30' or could I get by with a 24-28'.
Just looked at a Krone video and it appears they have smaller rotors then a Vermeer TE series.
What's typical field speeds,smooth and rough fields?
To me a lot of tedders look very light built so how well they hold up?
How well do they work in heavy hay say 3 ton acre?Just drive slower then?
How many acres per hr usually covering 2 swaths or 30'
Videos look like most are running 5-6 mph??


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

24-28 would work fine for you.
Smooth can go pretty quickly maybe 10 mph max depending if its stuck down in the stubble. Doesn't do a great job at that speed though.
Rough, well, we have rough fields and travel 4-6 mph
Tedder durability isn't so easily judged by eye. The light Italian built ones need smooth ground. Light looking Kuhn ones hold up pretty well though.
30 ft swath, maybe 15 acres an hour? Just off the cuff.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think a Tedder is a lot like buying a chainsaw. If you can pronounce the name easily, you don't want it.lol

After looking at a couple tedders as well, I like the looks of the Vermeer and looks maybe built a bit better for speed? I think both Claas and Krone are extremely well built machines, but built for the fields they have been grass hay for 50 years with gopher holes and what not. Maybe designed better for ruggedness but not speed. I also have never run a tedder so I could be talking out of my ass as well.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I can't say with my small tedder that heavy hay has been a problem, even clumps - it just seems like the tedder explodes through them. Sometimes it seems the heavier the hay, the better it picks up and tosses it around - I can't explain.

I like Krone, that's the next new tedder I'll buy. Don't know why Krone baskets are smaller, hadn't really paid attention to that. I know nothing about the Vermeer tedder.

What kind of grasses are you going to grow? Round and/or square bales?

Good luck!
Bill


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

stack em up said:


> I think a Tedder is a lot like buying a chainsaw. If you can pronounce the name easily, you don't want it.lol
> 
> Still, Husky.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've run an Ag-Maxx 4 basket for about 10 years now, just bought a new Pequea 4 basket. The Ag-Maxx was light duty, The Pequea is heavier duty.

I have a 10'6" NH 7230 that I normally throw a wide-as-possible windrow. Both tedders will cover two windrows. These are a good match moco to tedder on the widths, but I don't worry too much about that.

I run about 7 MPH or about 20 acres/hour on moderately rough fields.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seems crazy what a bigger one costs,even a small one there is not much to them.

I seen where some Amish built ones were cheaper but there be quite a bit of shipping to get one here.Forget the brand name off hand.


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm happy with our nh 3625, they are built heavy. The 4 rotors are crap but this one is nice.
Whatever 6 rotor you get make sure it has road gear, that gets the rotor tires off the ground for transport. Some just have bigger tires on middle rotors. I've not heard good things about esch tedders, if that's the amish made you're referring too.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We run a Kuhn 6 basket , I think it's 26'. We cover two swaths from a 16' mower. I'm thinking they are 8'6". Width between swaths allows us to run a narrowed 8160 NH and not drive over cut hay. Run at 6-8 mph does 20+ acres an hour.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think your going to be happy with the spread pattern with any tedder while cutting 15'. That's the width I cut and have used several different ones. They work fine and can be adjusted to spread better but I can't get %100 spread.

European design rules the market and they are built to spread a 10' cut. You want bigger cut add multiple heads.

The smaller the diameter on the rotor the better. I really like the look of the Pottinger small diameter in a 10 rotor. Should cover 3 passes pretty nice, since we're spending your money.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I bought a Pequea 6201since I didn’t need a carted model. I saved about $4000 by not buying a carted model. I have not run it yet so I can’t say how it works. I had a 4 basket Tonutti since I started haying 8 years ago and it served me well. I just wanted a larger Tedder to speed things up. Give Pequea a look at least they are American made in Pennsylvania. $14,000.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a krone and it is great also like my vermeer as well. both 4 basket/rotors


----------



## Hay diddle diddle (Nov 17, 2017)

Are vermeer teddlers just a rebadged lely, or are they totally different? I run a 9 meter lely that will just grab three 13 foot cuts from a jd 946 mower. Easily cover 20 acres in under an hour, and have never broken a tine either. Very well built machine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hay diddle diddle said:


> Are vermeer teddlers just a rebadged lely, or are they totally different? I run a 9 meter lely that will just grab three 13 foot cuts from a jd 946 mower. Easily cover 20 acres in under an hour, and have never broken a tine either. Very well built machine.


Agco bought Lely and I see now that Massey has tedders Looks like Vermeer still has them also on there website.

I missed a Vermeer/Lely TE 440 on a auction,didn't see it until after sold.About 1/2 price of new.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I read that Massey was selling the fella tedders though not lely


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

slowzuki said:


> I read that Massey was selling the fella tedders though not lely


They might be selling both.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is this rebaged Fella?
http://www.masseyferguson.us/content/dam/Brands/Massey%20Ferguson/US/Literature/massey-ferguson-td-series-tedders-rakes-spec-sheet-english.pdf/_jcr_content/renditions/original


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes that is a fella.



swmnhay said:


> Is this rebaged Fella?
> http://www.masseyferguson.us/content/dam/Brands/Massey%20Ferguson/US/Literature/massey-ferguson-td-series-tedders-rakes-spec-sheet-english.pdf/_jcr_content/renditions/original


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if Fella parts are available through Massey? Currently looking at a used Fella and parts availability is a big concern. Dealer selling it use to sell Fella but not now. Salesman says they can still get parts.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

FCF said:


> Does anyone know if Fella parts are available through Massey? Currently looking at a used Fella and parts availability is a big concern. Dealer selling it use to sell Fella but not now. Salesman says they can still get parts.


looks like Agco bought Fella also so I would guess parts would be available threw a Massey Dealer 
https://www.agcocorp.com/brands/fella.html


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

FCF said:


> Does anyone know if Fella parts are available through Massey? Currently looking at a used Fella and parts availability is a big concern. Dealer selling it use to sell Fella but not now. Salesman says they can still get parts.


You don't trust the salesman? Ask someone in their parts department.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> What's typical field speeds,smooth and rough fields?
> 
> 4-6 MPH, seems to be my sweet spot, start at 5 MPH, 350 PTO RPM, the crop will tell you how to adjust your speed / PTO (quick learning curve).
> 
> ...


As far as width, you should be OK with something in the 26' - 28' range, figuring you are cutting 15' (more like 14' 6" with a little over lap) and your condition rolls are not 15' (most likely, but I'm guessing here), if you measure from side of windrow to opposite side of 2nd windrow after cutting, would be the best thing.

As mentioned, removes/disperses the 'wads' of hay.

Lastly, I'm from the camp that believes in hay going from around 80% moisture (before cutting), to below 60%, some say 47-48% moisture via stomatal openings (respiration). This moisture is loss (used), via the plant not realizing it's dead yet.  The leaf needs to 'see' daylight, hence crops still dry under a tree or cloudy conditions (not as fast as direct sun and wind/humidity has it's place also). In order to see daylight, crop should be no more than 3/4" thick (tedding spreads across more area reducing crop mat thickness).

In the perfect world, we should cut crop spreading to 100%, then condition crop at 48%, but that is not practical. Reason, would allow the leaves to take more moisture from stems, conditioning breaks the some of the pathways it seems.

Finally, I switched to a 6 basket Krone (trying to improve my acres per hour), much heavier built machine. I didn't go for the transport wheels because my farthest field is 5/8 via farm lane or less than a mile via blacktop road. The Krone also has bigger field working wheels, so woodchuck holes are not as big of deal, anymore. I believe it would be wise to input your transport distance in the equation on what model to consider (naturally I'm spending YOUR money).

HTH, naturally this relates to MY area and experience, YMMV.

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

r82230 said:


> I believe it would be wise to input your transport distance in the equation on what model to consider (naturally I'm spending YOUR money).
> 
> HTH, naturally this relates to MY area and experience, YMMV.
> 
> Larry


I'm spread out a lot.10-15 miles to the next field in a zig- zag 38 miles end to end.So 10-38 miles possibly to the next field.5 different farms with hay on.

I've always said I could farm twice as much if it was in one spot!


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> I'm spread out a lot.10-15 miles to the next field in a zig- zag 38 miles end to end.So 10-38 miles possibly to the next field.5 different farms with hay on.


Transport wheels wouldn't be an option, but a necessary requirement with your summer vacation travel plans. :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

8350HiTech said:


> You don't trust the salesman? Ask someone in their parts department.


Salesman was standing at the parts counter when we talked and he made the statement. Didn't want it to be obvious that I would question him.

Thanks for your input too Cy, I had an inquiry into AGCO before posting here and they had not responded. Got their reply today and parts are available at Massey dealer.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We have run a Massey 6 spinner for the last 4 years. Overall have been happy with it. Built heavy and does a good job. Priced going to a 10 spinner to cover 3 swaths, but decided to stay with the 6 another year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

OhioHay said:


> We have run a Massey 6 spinner for the last 4 years. Overall have been happy with it. Built heavy and does a good job. Priced going to a 10 spinner to cover 3 swaths, but decided to stay with the 6 another year.


About how much for 10 spinner?Bigger ones get crazy high priced!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> About how much for 10 spinner?Bigger ones get crazy high priced!


I priced a kuhn at $36,000. I am debating whether to run one big one or buy another 6 spinner and run 2 when I have a lot down and one when I don't. That will wait for next year as I decided to update no till drills instead.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

OhioHay said:


> I priced a kuhn at $36,000. I am debating whether to run one big one or buy another 6 spinner and run 2 when I have a lot down and one when I don't. That will wait for next year as I decided to update no till drills instead.


A good thing in having two 6 rotor tedders is that if one broke down you would not be out of business.

What kind of drills did you get Tim?

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

OhioHay said:


> I priced a kuhn at $36,000. I am debating whether to run one big one or buy another 6 spinner and run 2 when I have a lot down and one when I don't.


That unfortunately doesn't work for us one man bands. Gotta be most efficient with our time and money. And trying to find a steering wheel holder at the appropriate time would be more frustrating than it's worth.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Vol said:


> A good thing in having two 6 rotor tedders is that if one broke down you would not be out of business.
> 
> What kind of drills did you get Tim?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree that it would be nice to have a back up tedder.

We got a john deere 1590 with grass seeder.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

stack em up said:


> That unfortunately doesn't work for us one man bands. Gotta be most efficient with our time and money. And trying to find a steering wheel holder at the appropriate time would be more frustrating than it's worth.


I understand where your coming from. Been just Dad and I for along time. Now my daughter's are getting old enough to start helping.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I recently spoke with a Kuhn rep and he caught my ear. Said they are working on a 4 basket that can spread 2 14'windrows. The baskets aren't different, just that it has a gap in the middle rather than overlap. For us we only Ted 1x so it would be cheaper than going to a 6 basket.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Farmineer95 said:


> I recently spoke with a Kuhn rep and he caught my ear. Said they are working on a 4 basket that can spread 2 14'windrows. The baskets aren't different, just that it has a gap in the middle rather than overlap. For us we only Ted 1x so it would be cheaper than going to a 6 basket.


that makes to much sense,and why hasn't anyone thought of it before?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> that makes to much sense,and why hasn't anyone thought of it before?


Cuz they didnt have the cajones to charge $15,000 for prior to that...


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Farmineer95 said:


> I recently spoke with a Kuhn rep and he caught my ear. Said they are working on a 4 basket that can spread 2 14'windrows. The baskets aren't different, just that it has a gap in the middle rather than overlap. For us we only Ted 1x so it would be cheaper than going to a 6 basket.


 That is pretty wild. If it was hydraulically adjustable that would be quite the machine. Spread it wide to match the mower swath first time over and then narrow it up for later trips.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> that makes to much sense,and why hasn't anyone thought of it before?


Probably because with a gap in the middle it's not going to work on point rows or a second pass so its use is very limited. The point row issue isn't to be ignored as anywhere you have points you also have wheel tracks across the swath and those are probably the most important areas to get spread out.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I thought the same thing about hydraulically adjustable. I was happy to hear it was on their radar.


----------

